
The effect of medication cost transparency alerts on prescriber behavior - troydavis
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/31321427
======
troydavis
Gist:

> [Doctors in clinics] received a computerized alert whenever they ordered a
> medication among 4 high-cost medication classes. For each class, a lower
> cost, equally effective, and safe alternative was available.

> Prescribing volume for the high-cost medications overall decreased by 32% (p
> < .0001).

